# BBW short- Slimtime



## BiddyGal (Jan 8, 2015)

not sure if someone posted this before, but i saw it tonight and thought it had to be shared. delightful little bbw animated short. 

http://www.slimtime-movie.com/film.php


----------



## veggieforever (Jan 10, 2015)

*I absolutely LOVED this sweet, little animation. Really made me smile and all the jiggly bottoms were just so sweeeeeeeeeeeeet and cute!! Just wanna squish 'em!! lol xXx*


----------

